# feeling depressed after RAI



## yan_res (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey,

I'm a 29 y/o male. I;ve been diagnosed with graves' about 8 months ago. I've undergone RAI treatment about 4 months ago. Currently I'm being treated with thyroid replacements (elthroxyin).
I'm not yet balanced. my TSH is 44, but it's getting better.
My question is - I feel really depressed up to the point that I feel lack of emotions. Did anyone else felt this way? if so, what helped you get over it?
I'm really desperate. any help would be appreciated.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

That disconnect and lack of emotion is classic. My wife asks me all the time "How can you just not care about....."

It's like a numb feeling....not happy, not sad, not angry....just alive....it does suck, doesn't it? It's like being a robot - just going through the motions but not really feeling anything.

It will get better once you get adjusted properly.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

yan_res said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm a 29 y/o male. I;ve been diagnosed with graves' about 8 months ago. I've undergone RAI treatment about 4 months ago. Currently I'm being treated with thyroid replacements (elthroxyin).
> I'm not yet balanced. my TSH is 44, but it's getting better.
> ...


Hi there and welcome!! Oh, yes....................Nasdaqphil described it well. Numb. Totally numb! I believe it is a lack of cognizance and this will go away as you get that TSH down.

How long have you been on the Elthyroxin? What is your dosage amount?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh yes! But mine lasted a couple years after RAI. With my depression I cried all the time, on a dime about anything, everything, little things, dumb things, you name it, it didn't matter what. It did get better but I think I am digressing, LOL!

Good luck - it does get better.


----------



## yan_res (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey, thanks for your responses.

I wanted to express a bit more how I feel and what I mean by numb.
I don't know if it's depression. It's like the part of my brain that controls emotions doesn't react. When I look at someone or something I love, I know I'm suppose to love them, but I don't feel that feeling inside. not like I did a few months ago. the main thing is that I feel ok, but this just really annoyes me. It's like I'm waiting for this part of my brain to work but nothing happens.
Is that the feeling you were feeling as well?

I'm currently on 150 mcg a day of Eltroxin. been taking it for 2 months now. my TSH when I started taking it was 88. last check showed it's at 20.48.

once again, thanks for the reply


----------

